# How do you change your cursor?



## Perishingflames (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 11, 2007)

with dodgy bloody programs from unsanity.org, mighty mouse i think it was called for cursors.

although these seem like happy happy programs, and the creators maintain that they're safe, it is their installer environment that caused all the BSOD problems with leopard.

use at your own risk.


----------



## vlbrown (Apr 11, 2008)

Installer gives a BSOD? No wonder. Only a few of the Unsanity haxies are even in Beta yet for Leopard. Mighty Mouse is not among them. 

Run something that isn't supposed to run and yes, it may very well crash.

Other than Mighty Mouse (use Tiger!!) I haven't yet found a cursor-changer and I've been looking.


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 12, 2008)

By "change", do you mean the style/appearance of the cursor? I don't think there's anything in the MacOS that does that.

If however you're operating Tiger (or later?), then you can increase the pointer-cursor size by going to System Preferences -> Universal Access -> click Mouse tab - > slide Cursor size to the right. I found that to be very helpful.


----------

